# Ít để lại biến chứng nhưng độn trán sẽ thất bại nếu nàng không biết điều này!



## Vũ Thu Hằng (19/5/18)

*Nhiều người nhầm lẫn cho rằng một số phương pháp thẩm mỹ nhỏ không để lại hậu quả nghiêm trọng. Nhưng tất cả các ca phẫu thuật, thậm chí là thủ thuật đơn giản, cũng có thể để lại biến chứng.*

Độn trán được coi là xu hướng yêu thích trong những năm gần đây bởi nó giúp mang lại diện mạo thanh thoát và trẻ trung. Cụ thể là phần trán được căng da, khuôn mặt bạn sẽ trở nên cân đối, thanh tú nhờ có đường S-line nối từ trán đến mũi.

Và tâm lý chị em phụ nữ không khỏi lo lắng rằng độn trán có nguy hiểm không. Vì bất cứ dịch vụ nào có tiểu phẫu, phẫu thuật chị em cũng lo sợ bị đau, tổn thương, gây biến chứng… hơn nữa, kiến thức về thẩm mỹ và y khoa không phải ai cũng hiểu biết nhiều. Vì vậy, hãy ghi nhớ những lưu ý sau đây nếu quyết định thực hiện phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ độn trán!



​
*Thủ tục chăm sóc hậu phẫu gồm những gì?*

- Trong vòng 24 giờ đầu, tránh không được đè, chạm vào vùng trán, đội mũ cứng hoặc chật.

- Không được trang điểm, không được để vùng cấy ghép mỡ tiếp xúc với nước.

- Không bơi lội, tập thể dục mạnh hay ở trong môi trường quá nóng hoặc quá lạnh.

- Tránh biểu lộ cảm xúc vui, buồn, cười hoặc khóc quá mức trong vòng 2 ngày sau khi phẫu thuật vì các biểu lộ này sẽ làm cho các nếp nhăn chuyển động và có thể làm xô lệch miếng độn và phần mỡ lệch ra khỏi vị trí.

- Sau khi thực hiện phẫu thuật độn trán bạn nên dùng thuốc theo đơn của bác sĩ để tránh viêm nhiễm và nhanh hồi phục.

- Bổ sung dinh dưỡng đầy đủ, tuy nhiên trong vòng 1 tháng đầu cần tránh ăn các thực phẩm như: rau dền, rau muống, rau ngót, thịt gà, thịt bò, hải sản, đồ nếp, trứng…



​
*Độn trán có để lại biến chứng gì không?*
Mặc dù phương pháp tiêm trán ít để lại dấu hiệu cũng như biến chứng nhưng phương pháp này lại đem lại hiệu quả không lâu, vậy nên phương pháp sử dụng miếng độn đang được ưa chuộng hơn hẳn vì đem lại kết quả gần như vĩnh viễn, tuy nhiên nhược điểm của phương pháp này lại là dễ lộ "bằng chứng" bởi khi cười hay nhăn mặt, miếng độn sẽ hằn rõ trên trán.



​
Hiện nay với nhu cầu làm đẹp trán ngày càng tăng cao của chị em, các địa chỉ thẩm mỹ đua nhau quảng cáo làm đẹp an toàn, đẹp, nhanh chóng mà giá lại rẻ bất ngờ. Và thực tế đã có rất nhiều ca biến chứng nguy hiểm do tác hại của độn trán ở những địa chỉ thẩm mỹ kém uy tín, chất lượng đó gây ra.



​
Một số biến chứng có thể gặp phải khi áp dụng biện pháp tiêm chất làm đầy không rõ nguồn gốc, xuất xứ, hết hạn sử dụng, không đảm bảo chất lượng có thể gây bội nhiễm nhiễm trùng vùng tiêm. Vì thế khi áp dụng phương pháp này để làm đẹp, chị em cần lưu ý xem trên chất làm đầy có ghi nơi sản xuất, ngày sản xuất, hạn sử dụng và giấy phép của sản phẩm lưu hành tại Việt Nam có hay không để đảm bảo an toàn cho chính mình.



​
Độn trán hiện nay có 2 phương pháp chính là cấy mỡ tự thân và độn miếng silicon. Tuy cả 2 phương pháp này đều đã được nghiên cứu mức độ an toàn và hiệu quả nên bạn có thể yên tâm. Ở mỗi phương pháp cần có những điều kiện riêng do vậy bạn nên thăm khám - kiểm tra sức khỏe trước khi thực hiện để đảm bảo an toàn.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------



## songngu22 (10/11/21)

Không được trang điểm, không được để vùng cấy ghép mỡ tiếp xúc với nước.


----------



## Lê Ngọc Thùy (11/11/21)

Mình trán ngắn, chắc cũng phải nghĩ đến vấn đề độ trán này xem sao.


----------



## Lê Thanh Hoa (13/11/21)

Không biết nhv có để lại sẹo ko nhỉ


----------

